# passed by the old house today



## debodun (Jan 27, 2022)

On my way to go grocery shopping. There is a slide chute at an upstairs window going onto a roll-off dumpster. Piles of what look like rotten wood on the two sides of the house that I could see,


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2022)

Deb,

Did the buyers give you any indication of what they plan to do with the property?


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2022)

I got the gist that they were going to renovate it, then live there; not that it matters much to me now.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 27, 2022)

debodun said:


> On my way to go grocery shopping. There is a slide chute at an upstairs window going onto a roll-off dumpster. Piles of what look like rotten wood on the two sides of the house that I could see,


It's a good thing you got rid of that place....it was just a "money pit" fixing to bankrupt you.


----------



## Chet (Jan 27, 2022)

I soled my parent's house after they were gone for $40 K which wasn't much because it required extensive modernization. The buyer did a complete re-model and sold it for $147 K.


----------



## Jules (Jan 27, 2022)

Don M. said:


> It's a good thing you got rid of that place....it was just a "money pit" fixing *to bankrupt you*.


Or kill you.


----------



## Remy (Jan 29, 2022)

I know that house has memories for you but I'm glad it's not yours anymore and you moved on to something much more suitable for you.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Chet said:


> I soled my parent's house after they were gone for $40 K which wasn't much because it required extensive modernization. The buyer did a complete re-model and sold it for $147 K.


that's what my dd has done in the past ... she bought up houses that needed renovating , got it all done quickly, new kitchens, new underfloor heating, bathrooms, etc.. then flipped them within 18 months at a good profit. Doing this along with working full time at 2 jobs, meant she fulfilled her dream of buying and running a business in a foreign country for over 10 years.
She's  been back in the Uk for a year now, and due to circumstances beyond her control, she's had to rent this last 11 months, and now has just bought her first property again.. a bungalow in a lovely area, but needs quite a bit of updating having been owned by an elderly couple and not had any maintenance done for probably 20 years ... . She'll have that renovated in no time while she lives in it...and then depending on her circumstances with regard her job, she'll stay for a while or Flip again, and move... ..


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> that's what my dd has done in the past ... she bought up houses that needed renovating , got it all done quickly, new kitchens, new underfloor heating, bathrooms, etc.. then flipped them within 18 months at a good profit. Doing this along with working full time at 2 jobs, meant she fulfilled her dream of buying and running a business in a foreign country for over 10 years.
> She's  been back in the Uk for a year now, and due to circumstances beyond her control, she's had to rent this last 11 months, and now has just bought her first property again.. a bungalow in a lovely area, but needs quite a bit of updating having been owned by an elderly couple and not had any maintenance done for probably 20 years ... . She'll have that renovated in no time while she lives in it...and then depending on her circumstances with regard her job, she'll stay for a while or Flip again, and move... ..


I see I'm not the only senior that doesn't keep up on the home maintenance.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

debodun said:


> I see I'm not the only senior that doesn't keep up on the home maintenance.


well.. how can I say this without causing offence.. ermm.. lets' say that the maintenance needed on my daughter's properties were a lot less extensive than those needed on your old house... ..in fact in some of them, most people would have been happy to live in them as they were but to make the maximum return on them of course, my dd, wanted to install the latest or nicest versions of things..like the underfloor heating, new ultra modern kitchens and bathrooms etc..


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2022)

Were the neighbors having a bonfire?


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2022)

I looked today when passing and there a huge cherry picker there. Looks like they're putting a new roof on it. Also a cement mixer in the back corner.


----------



## win231 (Apr 14, 2022)

debodun said:


> I looked today when passing and there a huge cherry picker there. Looks like they're putting a new roof on it. Also a cement mixer in the back corner.


What about foot traffic?
Deliveries of large mirrors, Red Velvet curtains & satin sheets?


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> What about foot traffic?
> Deliveries of large mirrors, Red Velvet curtains & satin sheets?


I'm not sure what you're getting at, win231.


----------

